# OFFline-PC-Spiel gesucht



## OmaSilly (20. Januar 2018)

Hallo.
Ich bin OmaSilly - 57 Jahre alt und muss bald für längere Zeit ins Krankenhaus.
Ich suche deshalb ein PC-Spiel, dass ich offline spielen kann.
Ich habe früher mal Pharao von sierra gespielt. Das läuft aber nicht mehr auf meinem neuen Laptop.
Bei den vielen Angeboten und mit den vielen technischen Begriffen kann ich leider nichts anfangen.
Bitte helft mir? Wechels Strategie-Spiel (ähnlich Pharao) kann man offline unter Windows 10 spielen? 

Lieben Dank. 

Oma Silly


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2018)

Schonmal diese Patches versucht? Vielleicht bringt das Pharao wieder zum Leben.

https://krony.de/pharaoh-unter-windows-10-windows-8-windows-7-spielen.html

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (20. Januar 2018)

Also Pharao läuft bei mir unter WIN 10. Was nicht funktioniert (wieso keine Ahnung) sind die dazugehörigen Addons. Sobald ich diese installiere funktioniert das Spiel nicht mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2018)

also grundsätzlich kann man 99,9% aller einzelspieler-titel offline spielen. 
bei gog.com gäbe es jetzt pharao, caesar und die anderen teile für aktuelle betriebssysteme: https://www.gog.com/game/pharaoh_cleopatra

als moderne(re) alternativen böten sich vielleicht anno 1404 oder auch so wie cities: skylines an.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2018)

Was für ein Laptop ist es denn? Auf der Unterseite steht idR das Modell, falls du das nicht kennst. Die meisten Spiele lassen sich auch offline spielen, man nur evlt. vorher in einen Offline-Modus wechseln, während man noch online angemeldet ist, zB falls es ein Steam-Spiel ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was für ein Laptop ist es denn? Auf der Unterseite steht idR das Modell, falls du das nicht kennst. Die meisten Spiele lassen sich auch offline spielen, man nur evlt. vorher in einen Offline-Modus wechseln, während man noch online angemeldet ist, zB falls es ein Steam-Spiel ist.



Das Wichtigste dabei ist, dass man beim Einloggen bei "Mein Passwort speichern" ein Häkchen drin hat. Und dann müssen selbstverständlich - klar - die Spiele installiert sein.
Normal lässt sich dann Steam auch völlig ohne Internet starten.


----------

